# ViP211k & L454 software?



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I haven't paid any attention to how long *L454* for the *211k *has been active, but recently I started noticing that moving about the EPG has become more awkward. Example: Normally if you are in the guide and punch in a channel # to go to within the guide, you would simply be taken there. But now I notice that if I punch in a number via the remote while in the EPG, it won't go to that channel # in the guide w/o pressing "select." Anyone else notice this? Since I haven't seen release notes in ages, I don't know if this was an intentional change or not. If it's intentional, it's definately not a good engineering move..

Ken


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

khearrean said:


> I haven't paid any attention to how long *L454* for the *211k *has been active, but recently I started noticing that moving about the EPG has become more awkward. Example: Normally if you are in the guide and punch in a channel # to go to within the guide, you would simply be taken there. But now I notice that if I punch in a number via the remote while in the EPG, it won't go to that channel # in the guide w/o pressing "select." Anyone else notice this? Since I haven't seen release notes in ages, I don't know if this was an intentional change or not. If it's intentional, it's definately not a good engineering move..
> 
> Ken


Have you tried resetting? Mine works as it always did, within the EPG simply enter the 3-digit channel number and it immediately switches the guide there. You might want to check your settings/preferences and/or reboot the 211k. I looked at the version and it is L454 like yours.

.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Cap'n Preshoot;1941732 said:


> Have you tried resetting? Mine works as it always did, within the EPG simply enter the 3-digit channel number and it immediately switches the guide there. You might want to check your settings/preferences and/or reboot the 211k. I looked at the version and it is L454 like yours.
> 
> .


Checked settings/preferences & there is no setting to control this. Also did a reset & still nothing. Something interesting though. This is only happening when trying to switch (while in the EPG) from a SAT channel down to an OTA channel. I can punch in the OTA channel # & the guide will just set there until I press "select."

Ken


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Enter the local channel as 004.


----------

